# Would u ever be a sugar baby??sugar daddy/mama



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

So if you don't know what a sugar baby is its when a women or man usually dates someone who has a lot of money and they pay for you and usually they want sex in return but your sugar daddy or mama is basically giving you everything you want for free.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Lol I watched a True Life episode about that.
No I wouldn't be one. I'm not a fan of depending on others.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

Well if he's good looking then maybe I would. That's two in one.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Never.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't know if I could have sex with someone I'm not attracted to, much less pretend that I liked it. If he was attractive sure or if I didn't have to sleep with him. No reason to turn down money.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Id rather keep my dignity.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

No thanks, I prefer to make my own money. (by that I of course mean, to leech it off the government.)


----------



## Scorpio90 (Oct 17, 2012)

I have my freaking high self - esteem, so nope, Id rather be a beggar than a leech


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

If they were attractive, then why not?


----------



## Unknown88 (Aug 21, 2012)

I have issues accepting money off people, I feel like it means I am a bad person who is no better than a parasite . So no, I would feel too bad about myself living as a "sugar baby"


----------



## Barette (Jan 17, 2012)

I don't think I could. But, I have a slight addiction to shopping, and so I might be, if the guy was attractive enough. Material things can make my morals slip a little bit.


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

No way I like standing on my own two feet.


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Yes, I don't even have to think about it. Then again, I'm a Wh*re lol


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I wouldn't have sex with someone I didn't like, but my ex (whom I didn't have sex with) has supported me for almost ten years, though he didn't/doesn't buy me lots of material things (he'd said he could buy me a car, and I said I didn't need one). He did spend tens of thousands on my education alone.


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

The obvious thing to do is marry them, make sure you would recieve their fortune if they were to die and them arrange for them to have an unfortunate accident.


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> The obvious thing to do is marry them, make sure you would recieve their fortune if they were to die and them arrange for them to have an unfortunate accident.


lmao lets hope you havent or are not planning on doing this


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

Mourn4UrSelf said:


> If they were attractive, then why not?


hellll yea !lol


----------



## Soilwork (May 14, 2012)

pastels said:


> lmao lets hope you havent or are not planning on doing this


:wink


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Soilwork said:


> The obvious thing to do is marry them, make sure you would recieve their fortune if they were to die and them arrange for them to have an unfortunate accident.


Just divorce them and take half their stuff.


----------



## KristenSparks (Aug 22, 2013)

Who said anything about having to have sex with them?


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'd get a sugar mama if I could. But if wouldn't be a sugar daddy. If I had the money to attract a gold digger, I wouldn't just stick with the one.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

No, I wouldn't want that kind of relationship


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Eh, sounds ****ty. Money isn't that important to me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No I wouldn't date someone I wasn't attracted to either romantically or sexually.


----------



## sliplikespace (Dec 10, 2010)

Not even going to lie less money issues to worry about during college sounds really appealing. I don't see too much harm in it as long as they are somewhat likable/attractive to me. I wouldn't exactly enjoy it or think highly of myself though.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

Sure, give me a hot young lady thats good in bed and I'll shower her with money.


----------

